# Decatur Co P&Y



## Dog Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

Where did the post go about the person killing the P & Y in Decatur Co this past weekend?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

Anybody


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

Anybody know if it was true.  I know a picture was attached.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 16, 2008)

It's now on the bragging board .


----------

